# Problème de fond d'écran de fenêtres du Finder



## ness_Du_frat (10 Mars 2012)

Je viens juste de m'acheter un nouveau macbook pro, donc je découvre Lion. Hier soir, pour m'amuser, j'ai mis une image comme fond d'écran dans la fenêtre du finder (afficher options de présentation, fond : blanc, couleur, image). Sauf que l'image n'était pas top, et j'ai voulu l'enlever. Impossible ! La case était grisée. J'ai tout essayé, y compris redémarrer l'ordi. La fenêtre qui listait les applications (en mode icônes, sinon pas de fond d'écran) refusait tout bonnement de revenir à un écran blanc. J'ai cliqué sur l'image dans la petite boîte "options de présentation" et je l'ai supprimée, quand j'ai cliqué dans la fenêtre, hop, c'est blanc, je change de dossier, je reviens dessus, paf, le retour de l'image... J'ai vu hier soir en cherchant sur le forum apple américain que je n'étais pas la seule à avoir eu ce problème, mais aucune solution ou explication n'a été donnée.
Au final, j'ai pris un jpg blanc et je l'ai mis à la place de l'image. Et là, tiens, j'avais à nouveau la possibilité de changer d'image ou de mettre une couleur...
C'est un bug ou c'est juste moi qui ne sais pas du tout m'en servir ? (notez que je ne cherche pas de solution, juste une explication, vu que j'ai résolu le problème avec mon jpg blanc)


----------

